

Pregunte HN:  ¿Adonde encuentran nueva información tecnológica en español? - iamelgringo

For the hackers that speak spanish:  Where do you find your technology information?  In English, there's Hacker News, Proggit, Slashdot, etc...<p>Any great sites in spanish?
======
crpatino
Maybe we are in for something here. Having been lectured with the infamous
Joyanes' books, I quickly learned to get my info in English the minute I found
gopher (way before I knew what an actual gopher looks like).

This bias has made me consider the English language as the fist gatekeeper for
computer geeks in Latin America. There are here nice people with lots of
potential who cannot read English, this is always going to be a liability for
them. Fool you not. No matter how good you think you are, you would be better
if you could drink directly from the source. (take that from I guy who has
thought himself great one or two times, just to find otherwise the hard way)

In spite of that, I still believe that language shapes our thoughts (there is
formal name for this, cannot recall it). We are missing of so much because
have to express ourselves in a foreign language, and the community as a whole
looses our collective perspective because there is no place to share it.

<flamebait> Said that, I don't think a news agregator would be useful at this
stage. The moronic crowds would take over (think moronic as in Slashdot, not
as a racial comment). Maybe some arbitrated site a la StackOverflow would do.
</flamebait>

~~~
iamelgringo
I really appreciate the input. I'm bilingual. My parents lived as expatriates
in Central America for 20 years. I lived down there for the first 14 years of
my life. I spend most of my time online in English, but I'm curious to find
out what information is out there in Spanish.

I'm about ready to release a beta of a social news application I've been
working on. I'm wondering if releasing a site in Spanish would be worth it.
There seems to be a lot of competition for the geek news market in English. I
don't know if there's enough news to aggregate in Spanish or not. It seems
that it might help the programming community if we could create a site
dedicated to aggregating the information that's out there.

The troll problem is, I think, separate from the content problem. Hopefully,
we can build safeguards into the system to avoid the worst excesses.

~~~
crpatino
hang in there, buddy. You are on to something. My 2 cents:

<http://www.noticiaslinux.com/>
[http://gruporeforma.mural.com/suplementos/interfase/?plazaco...](http://gruporeforma.mural.com/suplementos/interfase/?plazaconsulta=mural)
(this is a local newspaper site, some news might require subscription to read)

------
aristus
LaPetiteClaudine sometimes does tech stuff.

There's also microsiervos.com and mangasverdes.org

I haven't found any hardcore stuff like HN, but maybe the microsiervos guys
can help if you ask.

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks a lot

------
rodrigo
Second <http://www.microsiervos.com/>, add Alt1040.com, and thats about it,
AFAIK. I wonder if theres a hacker scene somewhere, but i guess it isnt.

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks. Great info on those sites.

